# Jobs for Classical musicians



## alexcr26 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello everybody, I was wondering where can I find jobs for classical musicians. I am a violin player. I found this site pls take a look at it: muzicbay.com
thanks


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

You should definitely try myauditions.com, a website which lists all kinds of job openings for classical musicians, as well as announcements of which ones have been appointed to this or that position. 
It also has the latest news from the classical music world. You should sign up to become a memeber right away. But you have to realize that competition for jobs is extremely stiff.
Good luck.


----------



## Classicalist (Mar 17, 2013)

Old thread but in case anyone is still looking; in addition to myauditions there is Musical Chairs, American Federation of Musicians' International Musician magazine, and Classicalist, all of which post orchestra jobs. At Classicalist.org you can sign up for audition alerts tailored by instrument and geography.


----------

